# nfs server error: fileid changed

## fangorn

I have a more or less annoying problem concerning a rsync backup running from a linux box to a nfs share on a Windows backup server x64. 

```
NFS: server blablub error: fileid changed

fsid 0:17: expected fileid 0x838a1e, got 0x47fddeaa0f5ad2a0

NFS: server blablub error: fileid changed

fsid 0:17: expected fileid 0x838dc9, got 0x838dc7
```

The second one I have found a hint it could have something to do with codepages. But the first error seems more heavy to me as NFS expects a 32bit address and gets a 64bit address. 

These error messages are flooding my system messages. So I would appreciate any hint where to look. 

fangorn

----------

